# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Sprinter help

## utryit

allrite so ive made a decision that i want to start on some type of steroid 
im a sprinter with personal best of 10.6-7 at the moment ive come back from a injury and feel a little out of fitness and speed
so im looking for something that will help with the fitness but also that extra strength and recovery to go harder at training and get
faster safely without overtraining

any help would be appreciated 
weather its steroids to use - supplements to use anything

----------


## squeekbitch

I suggest doing epo with a combination of var. var will help with your recovery. Epo if you have read up on Arnold will increase your red blood cell count. Increase the amount of iron in your diet and use an asthma inhaler. You will than be able to run harder for longer. Epo is made for long distance but combine it with a simple steroid and proper diet and you can run max speed for longer. Just work on the explosive launch and you should be able to cut a couple of .xx of a second.

----------


## Back In Black

> I suggest doing epo with a combination of var. var will help with your recovery. Epo if you have read up on Arnold will increase your red blood cell count. Increase the amount of iron in your diet and use an asthma inhaler. You will than be able to run harder for longer. Epo is made for long distance but combine it with a simple steroid and proper diet and you can run max speed for longer. Just work on the explosive launch and you should be able to cut a couple of .xx of a second.


First cycle advice of var and EPO to a 21 year old? Please don't give this kind of advice.

----------


## bass

> I suggest doing epo with a combination of var. var will help with your recovery. Epo if you have read up on Arnold will increase your red blood cell count. Increase the amount of iron in your diet and use an asthma inhaler. You will than be able to run harder for longer. Epo is made for long distance but combine it with a simple steroid and proper diet and you can run max speed for longer. Just work on the explosive launch and you should be able to cut a couple of .xx of a second.


seriously?!

----------


## utryit

haha that sounds more like a death wish then to help me in anyway. i need something basic to start with with quicker recovery and for strength. im already up in weight im nearly 90kg hence why i dont need it plus i sit at 10% year round.

----------


## Friesian

utryit, I'm not sure if you're still here as I see your last post (this one) was 5 months ago. I also train as a sprinter and am considering clenbuterol . It's been used by sprinters in the past to enhance performance. However, due to your sleep apnea I'm not sure this would suit you.

----------


## ChrisG217

Stay away from anything that gives pumps during running, you won't like it. My experience with Sust/Tren for example significantly killed my ability to run.

----------


## Trackstar123

I'm also a sprinter looking to run a cycle I was going to run oral tbol and test e. Not sure yet though.

----------

